# Destroyed!



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I was packing up the family to move to a "safe house" after the recent rounds of destruction on my abode.......out of nowhere BOOM! Another round of mindless mayham and destruction. Luckily we have a large FEMA depot here and they have set up some temporary shelters for the victims of the destruction. 

6 bombs today served up by;
Fullcount-
1 Illusione 88
1 Gurkha Master Select Toro
1 Gurkha Nepalese Warrior Toro
1 Gurkha Class Regent Torp
1 Padron Anneversary 64 Exclusivo
1 Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill

Webmeister-
1 Illusione F9
1 601 Black Label Toro
1 601 Black Label Robusto
1 Ghurka Shaggy
1 Ghurka Master Select 2

G8trbone-
1 Oliva Series O Perfecta
1 La Aurora 1495 Robusto
1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Untold Story Maduro
1 Arturo Fuente Anjeo 55
1 Ancient Warrior Robusto

Happy 1-
4 packs of Hostess mini Chocolate Chip Muffins
1 Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto
1 Don Pepin Garcia Bue Label Generosos
1 Don Pepein Garcia Series JJ Belicosas
1 Rocky Patel 1992 Torpedo
1 Bucanero Full Sail Toro
1 Padilla Limitada 2006 Torp
1 Perdomo ESV Robusto
1 Perdomo Sungrown Bellicosa
1 Gurkha Legend Class Regent
1 Arturu Fuentes Seleccion Privada 1

Dozer-
1 Gurkha Vintage Torp
1 Gurkha Double Maduro Toro
1 Gurkha Genghis Khan Dos Capas
1 Gurkha Special Edition Genghis Khan Churchill
1 Gurkha Special Edition Genghis Khan Toro
1 Gurkha Regent Toro
1 Gurkha Nepalese Warrior Toro
1 K. Honsotia Gold Collectors Edition Robusto
1 K. Honsotia Blend 101 Robusto
1 K. Honsotia X3 Triple Ligero Robusto 
1 Ancient Warrior Emporer
1 Gurkha Master Select 1
1 Diablo Picantes
1 LFD Factory Press II
1 Diesel Robusto 

Mhlatke-
1 Gurkha Nepalese Warrior Perfecto
1 Gurkha Vintage Perfecto
1 Gurkha Vintage
1 Gurkha X Fuerte
1 Gurkha Expedition
1 Gurkha Legend Symphony
1 Gurkha Royal Brigade
1 Gurkha Legend Ann.
1 Gurkha Centurion
1 Ancient Warrior Torp
1 Gurkha Shaggy
1 Gurkha Beast
1 Gurkha Beauty
1 Gurkha Genghis Khan Special Edition
1 Gurkha Titan
1 Gurkha Double Maduro
1 Gurkha Grand Envoy
1 Gurkha Legend
1 Gurkha Class Regent
1 Gurkha Centurion
1 Gurkha Crest

What a bunch of truly Generous BOTL! I cannot think you enough, but remember- No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

That is sooo awesome.

I thought Christmas was last month?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

You have one more arriving soon!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW, talk about destruction Chubz. Totally awesome BOTLS there. Flint


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!!! Who did you piss off and how can I sign up?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Amazing!! Great selection and start of a new collection. Someone should have sent ya a cooler


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

What a haul.....smoke them in great enjoyment.....long ashes


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Holy Moly!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy doodle! Another coordinated attack! and more bomb awards...damn it! I am going to have to unionize the mods!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

good lord Chubz... Do you have room for all of that ordinace? Nicely done fellas! In the past 2 days you have gotten your RUMP KICKED!

HA HA! I just noticed that happy sent you muffins too! That's greatness right there.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow great hit on a great BOTL


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Now Chubz, about those cigar reviews? Ummm, can you have them done by Monday? I want to see a review of every frickin Gurkha ever made.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

...taking note of the suspects.... just you all wait til i get settled down back in texas.... then the fur will really start to fly!

excellent work though, very generous hits for a very deserving guy!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

That will rattle your windows! Nice hit!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

It was long overdue Chubz - you've been bombing the hell outta everyone else around here. You had to know it would be payback time sooner or later. Besides, JR has been slackin' around here lately and needs some more awards to process. 

Enjoy!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah Chubz what Webby said :lol: You can't go around bombing peoples ass and expect to get away free and clear


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

all that Gurkha, very nice. Great attack guys! I don't think anything could survive those explosions.


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Chubz.. I am glad that you got your rumped kicked.. Couldnt have happened to a nicer guy.. thanks again for the baggies and the hitchikers..


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

holy heck the bombs just keep getting more massive.

Great hit guys!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Too Cool


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> holy heck the bombs just keep getting more massive.
> 
> Great hit guys!


Its starting to get scary.. It seems like when you get bombed now.. Its absolutly mandatory that you have get a new humidor..

I can see myself trying to tell my wife

"But honey, If i dont get a new humidor all of these great cigars will just go to waste.. And we dont want that to happen now do we.."


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

speechless. friggin awsome


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Puffer said:


> Its starting to get scary.. It seems like when you get bombed now.. Its absolutly mandatory that you have get a new humidor..
> 
> I can see myself trying to tell my wife
> 
> "But honey, If i dont get a new humidor all of these great cigars will just go to waste.. And we dont want that to happen now do we.."


Let me know if it works!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow. What a nice hit. You will have a lot of smoking to do!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

There's carnage everywhere tonight! Has the president issued a national state of emergency?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow!! Chubz was a good man, he will be missed!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Dude...

you got crushed!!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Man, that was a close call Chubz. We gotta be more caref... you okay man?... Chubz?... Chubz?

BOTL down! Somebody call 911 !!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOWOWOW! That is stunning. Talk about carpet-bomb... CZ, you still there bro... hello???? He, he! Fellas, you could not have picked a more worthy target! Helluva carpet-en-masse-strafing! Wow, just WOW! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Chubz - You have shown yourself to be a very generous brother and are truly worthy of such a strike! Enjoy the smokes.
And I believe the missing Gurkha you're looking for is the Gurkha Crest, a fairly new line (and the only one I didn't see named on your list).


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Their are no words to describe what I have just seen.
Wooooooooooooooow.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Holy Gurkha Batman!!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Wishing you a quick recovery!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> good lord Chubz... Do you have room for all of that ordinace? Nicely done fellas! In the past 2 days you have gotten your RUMP KICKED!
> 
> HA HA! I just noticed that happy sent you muffins too! That's greatness right there.


Mitchell --You can see there are many here on this forum and you my friend have been in the Spot- Light on the Giving End--well as we all now can see you are in the spotlight but now on the Receiving End--Very, Very nice selection of smokes---Great job everyone-

I think it may be another day or 2 of ordinance left--:lol: Can you guys Hear It????


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

You totally deserve it brother..


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

See what happens when you start trouble on the playground! You deserved it, man!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Hey Chubz - You have shown yourself to be a very generous brother and are truly worthy of such a strike!


I second this ..................


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Another nice hit. Wow. You must have made someone mad. I suggest digging a deep hole and living there for a while, until the hit is called off.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice hit everyone! Chubs has been launching some good ones lately nice to see some payback


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, destroyed the destroyer! Very very cool. This is the most deserved bomb I've seen in a while. Awesome!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I sure hope you like Gurkha's. 

Nice mass bombing.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sweet explosions of cigar goodness
you sure had something coming after all youve let loose with lately!
those are some keen lookin cigars too


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Im glad for you chubzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ya, there is atleast another day left of this massive cordinated attack on this man. I beleive my bomber is going to hit a few other targets in Texas also, just incase Chubz is trying to hide out at someone elses fort!!! INC!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

More is on the way.


----------

